# Dirt 3 Battersea?



## maxscmitz (26. Dezember 2011)

Hi,
ich wollte mal fragen,was man alles braucht(bzw.welches level) um 
bei dirt 3 alle battersea Zonen frei zu schalten ?
Und wie kann man Battersea im multiplayer(splitscreen modus) spielen?

edit:bei mir hängt bei der rückblende die F3 taste,sodass ich nicht zurückspulen kann; habt ihr sowas auch?


----------



## Zergoras (26. Dezember 2011)

Hier kannst du sehen, wo du was in den Zonen findest: http://segmentnext.com/2011/05/27/dirt-3-battered-battersea-compound-missions-guide/
Um die zweite freizuschalten, musst du die Saison 2 beenden. Und kurz vor Ende kriegst du Zone 3.


----------



## maxscmitz (26. Dezember 2011)

Gut,danke. 
ps:In Zone 1 hab ich schon alle Missionen(drifte auch im real life . )


----------



## Zergoras (26. Dezember 2011)

Echt? Mit welchem Wagen denn?


----------



## maxscmitz (27. Dezember 2011)

mit kens 850ps monster(im spiel hat er nur 650 da er auch in echt gedrosselt ist)


----------



## maxscmitz (27. Dezember 2011)

hab noch eine frage hinzugefügt,wäre also dankbar für eine Antwort.


----------



## Zergoras (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich spiele nicht mit Tastatur in dem Spiel, daher kann ich den Fehler nicht nachvollziehen.
Ich weiß gar nicht, ob man das im Splitscreen zocken kann. Hab ich noch nicht ausprobrobiert. Online geht es auf jeden.


----------



## maxscmitz (27. Dezember 2011)

ich weiß das es geht(nutze die Macht von Youtube). 
Und wann hab ich gesagt,dass ich mit Tastatur zocke?  
ich spiele mit nem Fanatec Wheel,aber für Rückblenden braucht man nunmal die Tastatur.


----------



## maxscmitz (27. Dezember 2011)

push.


----------



## maxscmitz (28. Dezember 2011)

niemand 'ne Ahnung?


----------



## maxscmitz (30. Dezember 2011)

-closen bitte-


----------

